

Changes To VODs On Twitch - chapel
http://blog.twitch.tv/2014/08/update-changes-to-vods-on-twitch/

======
joncalhoun
If I understand this correctly, videos stored forever are being limited more
now. Someone correct me if I missed something there.

If an acquisition is in the works I wonder why it would prompt this - surely
Google can handle the storage requirements. A way to cover themselves legally
possibly?

~~~
t0asterb0t
If Google is influencing this decision, might it prefer to have recorded video
stored on YouTube? The blog post mentioned that Twitch removed the 2-hour
limit for exporting VODs to YouTube.

